# Parts for a HS80 snowblower



## markyezy (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Im not sure how much luck I will have, but I recently had the auger shaft on my trusty Honda HS80 snowblower break, the unlucky part is that they no longer make this shaft, I was wondering if anyone would know of someone with a machine that is done for and would sell me a used shaft or somewhere that may possible have left over stock of discontinued honda parts?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

markyezy,

There is a complete assembly on ebay here: 



 
This is for an HS50. I am 99.9% sure it will also fit the HS80.


----------



## markyezy (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank You, but I am under the understanding that the HS50 is a different width and will not fit the HS80?




Rockproof said:


> markyezy,
> 
> There is a complete assembly on ebay here: HS50 Track Honda Snowblower Auger Gear Assembly | eBay
> 
> This is for an HS50. I am 99.9% sure it will also fit the HS80.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Hmm. That's strange as the Augers for the HS50 and HS80 are the exact same part number...looking into this further...


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

When you say "auger shaft" are you referring to the shaft that the augers get mounted on or the shaft that drives the auger gearbox?

If it is the shaft that the augers are mounted on, the part number is the same for the HS80 as it is for the HS50 - 23371-732-010


----------



## markyezy (Jan 6, 2014)

I am talking about the shaft the auger gets mounted on to... isnt the HS50 a narrower cut then the HS80?



Rockproof said:


> When you say "auger shaft" are you referring to the shaft that the augers get mounted on or the shaft that drives the auger gearbox?
> 
> If it is the shaft that the augers are mounted on, the part number is the same for the HS80 as it is for the HS50 - 23371-732-010


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I believe the bucket width for the entire older two stage HS line (HS 50, 55, 70, and 80) was the same at 24"s.

Before you pull the trigger though do some parts research on the 50 and 80 here:
https://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=honda&mn=HS50+WA+SNOW+BLOWER%2C+JPN%2C+VIN%23+HS50-1000784&dn=24147320B73215AA

and here:

https://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc...,+JPN,+VIN#+SA1-1000001&dn=241473807384F2000C


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The auger shaft for the HS50 and HS80 are the same, part number 23371-732-010 (discontinued) and no longer available from Honda (since 2011). 

I think those models date from the early 80s, but Honda will stock parts based on parts demand/sales not so much age. If Honda was selling at least X number of those shafts per year, they'd continue making and stocking them, but when the sales drop off or go to zero, the part is discontinued and when the last one is sold, that's it.


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I needed a shaft for an HS80 that Honda calls a gear drive, it runs from the drive pulley at the rear to the gear box at the front. It is the same part as the HS55 which I just happen to have gotten one of recently. As for the shaft I have called everywhere, tried everywhere on the internet, etc, etc. etc and it is not available anywhere. I am having someone repair the thing locally (welding). I have a question about the HS55: I got it and the auger drive belt was really loose so I replaced it with the factory belt, 5/8 x 33". I put this on the machine and even the new one is too loose with the pulley properly adjusted. It won't turn the pulley at all. I can't imagine why the new belt is too loose. I can move the auger by hand so it is not frozen. Could there be too much resistance somewhere that is keeping it from spinning from the motor? Still the belt is awful loose.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

rminnehan,

I think if you read through the above post thoroughly, you will find the info you need for your HS80 with regard to the Auger Shaft and Gear Drive Shaft...there are still some available on eBay used...

With regard to the auger belt tension, have you tried tightening the cable via the cable tension screw underneath the auger clutch lever?


----------



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I get enough movement of the pulley with the lever as it is. If the pulley went any further it would interfere with the auger drive pulley. I can't think of anything other than the possibility that I should have a smaller belt in there. Going from the HS55 to the HS55K1 to the HS55K2 there are different size belts for the same function. I am thinking I may have a K1 or K2 as one uses a 29 inch belt as opposed to the 33 inch belt which I have in there right now. I just don't know how to tell which HS55 I have.


----------

